# VPS in South America



## johnlth93 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone can recommend any known provider for VPS in South America?

256MB RAM

2GB Space

1TB bandwdith

Prefer < $10/month if possible.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Not that easy.

I know that HostDime and Edis do offer services in South America.

Maybe g2khosting (Argentina) meets your requirements.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 1, 2014)

johnlth93 said:


> Anyone can recommend any known provider for VPS in South America?
> 
> 256MB RAM
> 
> ...


If you want 1TB bandwidth for less than $10 I'd recommend Miami because most country-to-country connections in South America will route up through Miami anyways.

Or you could use a South American provider like Virtuaserver in Rio and pay $50 monthy for a 256MB VPS with a 5 Mbps connection (or Wixhost, also Brazil where $50 will get you 1GB RAM but only a 4 Mbps connection)



> Edis do offer services in South America.


I used their Chile location for several months. It's good if you're trying to reach a Chilean audience but routing to most destinations outside Chile goes up through Miami. Some routing from Chile to certain cities in Brazil goes up to NYC and then back down to Brazil.  See below for routing from Edis Chile to HostDime Brazil:



> Edis Chile:
> 
> HOST: nocCL Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 
> ...


----------



## Increhost (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, we do provide services to LATAM with Miami nodes, and all the countries in general

end up their links in Miami, unless they take their international bandwidth from another country

(Like Uruguay for example, were we are installing a new node in this first stage of 2014).

If you want to test out, you can enter http://miami.lg.increhost.com

Cheers!


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 5, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Not that easy.
> 
> I know that HostDime and Edis do offer services in South America.
> 
> Maybe g2khosting (Argentina) meets your requirements.


Now i know it's quite rare  

I already got 1 with EDIS in Chile, network is quite bad. It's giving a raw speed of 10mbps (1MB/s) only.

 




DomainBop said:


> If you want 1TB bandwidth for less than $10 I'd recommend Miami because most country-to-country connections in South America will route up through Miami anyways.
> 
> Or you could use a South American provider like Virtuaserver in Rio and pay $50 monthy for a 256MB VPS with a 5 Mbps connection (or Wixhost, also Brazil where $50 will get you 1GB RAM but only a 4 Mbps connection)
> 
> I used their Chile location for several months. It's good if you're trying to reach a Chilean audience but routing to most destinations outside Chile goes up through Miami. Some routing from Chile to certain cities in Brazil goes up to NYC and then back down to Brazil.  See below for routing from Edis Chile to HostDime Brazil:


I could raise the budget to 20/30 depending on the network quality.

I got quite a number of Chile customer, not sure if Miami able to handle them well in term of latency and raw network speed.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 10, 2014)

> I said "If you want 1TB bandwidth for less than $10 I'd recommend Miami because most country-to-country connections in South America will route up through Miami anyways".


Correcting myself   Host1Plus recently added VPS's in Sao Paulo and they're in low end range.  256MB RAM/15GB storage/1 TB bandwidth @15Mbps for $2 monthly (or $1.54 if you pay annually). 

http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/

Ping time to my new Sao Paulo VPS (I got the 512MB plan): 128ms from NYC/Atlantic Metro, 148ms from Miami/Velocihost, 171ms from Los Angeles/Quadranet, 202ms from Roubaix/OVH, 208ms from Amsterdam/CloudVPS, 209ms from Milan/SeFlow,  266ms from Moscow/Edis, 312ms from Pune/Leapswitch, 323ms from Cape Town/MWEB


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Correcting myself   Host1Plus recently added VPS's in Sao Paulo and they're in low end range.  256MB RAM/15GB storage/1 TB bandwidth @15Mbps for $2 monthly (or $1.54 if you pay annually).
> 
> http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/
> 
> Ping time to my new Sao Paulo VPS (I got the 512MB plan): 128ms from NYC/Atlantic Metro, 148ms from Miami/Velocihost, 171ms from Los Angeles/Quadranet, 202ms from Roubaix/OVH, 208ms from Amsterdam/CloudVPS, 209ms from Milan/SeFlow,  266ms from Moscow/Edis, 312ms from Pune/Leapswitch, 323ms from Cape Town/MWEB


$2 for 1TB sound like a great deal, but why it is 15mbps? I don't see it stated at that page.


----------



## Romeo (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just contracted a VPS with gigas.com and it´s great they gave me a crazy discount if some one want to try it LAT66BQVKER03

 good luck


----------



## hpeter (Feb 3, 2022)

I might be a little late to the game. But our best experience connecting to Latin America and the Caribbean has been with Velocihost.net in Miami Florida. Providing the best latency to Argentina, Brazil, Chile and many destinations to central and south america. Their bandwidht is 1Gbps for VPS and I think they go up to 10G for Bare Metal servers. Prices are much better than Azure and AWS.


----------

